# HST (Hypertrophy Specific Training): worth it?



## Skate67 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm switching up my standard 3 day split routine for this HST one: http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html .  

My question is: does this routine actually work?  ive heard its good for adding size, which is what im trying to do.  But i have a hard time believing that since the first 4 weeks are 10 and 15 reps and only the last 2 weeks are 5 rep schemes.  Im also questioning it because this routine is suggesting that you goto failure only once every 2 weeks   .  Ive figured out all my 15,10,5 rep maxes so im about to dive right into it unless anyone can give me a reason not to??

thanks in advance
-dre


----------



## vegman (Mar 23, 2005)

HST seems very strange to me. I don't know of anyone using that kind of routine


----------



## KPorter (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm currently in the middle of the 10 rep phase, and i love this training method. i saw gains near the end of the 15 rep phase and every workout i feel like i get bigger and bigger, its awesome.

 just make sure to eat enough. and don't underestimate the 15 rep phase because the weight is supposed to be so light. it'll still kick your ass.

 the science behind it makes sense, so you might as well give it a shot and see how you like it.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Mar 23, 2005)

Mudge has used it before and he said he had great results.

I had just recently finsihed it back in Dec, i hit some personal best when i got into the lower rep ranges.


----------



## vegman (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't you get sore? then hit it again in two days? You work sore muscles? I thought that was bad


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 23, 2005)

KPorter said:
			
		

> just make sure to eat enough. and don't underestimate the 15 rep phase because the weight is supposed to be so light. it'll still kick your ass.



this is great to hear... but i dont see how 15 reps of light weight _not even to failure_ will kick my ass 

on a side note... how much should i deviate from my actual maxes.  what i should i go up by 5s on each side of my bench for a total of 10? 2.5s on each side for a total of 5? say my max 5 rep bench is 185... this means the difference between starting at 125 and 155 and working up.  you know?


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 23, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> Don't you get sore? then hit it again in two days? You work sore muscles? I thought that was bad



sore doesnt always mean overtraining if thats what you mean.  but the theory behind this routine is that you dont goto failure everytime you hit the gym.


----------



## vegman (Mar 23, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> sore doesnt always mean overtraining if thats what you mean. but the theory behind this routine is that you dont goto failure everytime you hit the gym.


interesting. I'll have to read more about it.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 24, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> interesting. I'll have to read more about it.


Seriously...go to the website, it'll answer many of your questions.  TONS of users on this forum utilize the program, and the HST site has a forum full of devout followers.  The theory behind it is sound, and makes sense.  Once I'm done with my current 9-week P/RR/S training program, I'm giving HST a shot myself.  

I'm all for trying new training techniques, and keeping things interesting.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

I use HST and love it!


----------



## vegman (Mar 24, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> I use HST and love it!


are the gains on HST _much_ better than regular routines?


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 24, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> are the gains on HST _much_ better than regular routines?


Depends what kind of gains you are talking about.  It is supposed to be more for gaining mass, so you should see great gains in size, but less-than-average gains in strength, althogh some people have gotten great gains in both from using it.  Personally, I gained some mass on chest from using it for 4 weeks.  I had to cut it short because of surgery.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> are the gains on HST _much_ better than regular routines?


 It depends. Your best bet is to try it out for yourself, it won't hurt at all. I am currently cutting so its very hard to tell. You can check out my picture or my journal and judge. I just came back from a long long time of inactivity and my strength is coming back _FAST_. Like I said, just try it and see how you like it! Its no magic workout plan either so take that into account.


----------



## KPorter (Mar 24, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> this is great to hear... but i dont see how 15 reps of light weight _not even to failure_ will kick my ass
> 
> on a side note... how much should i deviate from my actual maxes. what i should i go up by 5s on each side of my bench for a total of 10? 2.5s on each side for a total of 5? say my max 5 rep bench is 185... this means the difference between starting at 125 and 155 and working up. you know?


 trust me on the 15 rep thing. unless you're used to doing higher reps (12+) (which i wasn't, AT ALL), it'll probably make you close to getting sick. it did for me. i seriously didn't think i'd make it on the drive home. its the squats that really did me in. i had to put them at the end of my workout because i felt to sick after doing them at the start.

 and as far as increasing the weight goes, i just increased most lifts by 5 lbs. except for bench, squat, and calf raise, i increased by 10 for those. and with leg press i used like 50 lbs increments i think.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, once you do 15 rep squats you start feeling sick. I too changed my squats and SLDL to the end of my workouts because I feel so sick that is indescribable. I am surprised I did not pass out after those SLDL.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 24, 2005)

HST Yay or Nay was a thread I started long ago. I liked the program for a changeup.


----------

